# General > Reunions >  Class of 1970 Reunion Thurso Update

## classof1970

Just a quick update.  If anyone wants to meet up on the evening before the reunion on Friday 12th September we are suggesting  Top Joes as a venue.  The High School will be open on Saturday 13th  until 1.oopm for anyone wanting to have a look round the school.

----------


## highlander

Does anyone have any photo's to post from the reunion night?

----------

